# Duck Walk during the medical...



## aquaholic75 (22 Jan 2014)

Did a search on the forum and nothing came up for duck walk. Google had too many variances in answers to my question. So, here it is. From what I've heard, during the medical we must perform a "Duck Walk". My question is how low must we get while doing the duck walk? Right now I can't get my butt onto my heels like in some of the videos I found on google regarding the MEPS duck walk. (not that flexible) I can get about 4 inches from that. No pain from it just my current flexibility won't allow me to get lower. I am working on increasing my flexibility but, just in case I can't get that low at all.

Thanks

This






or this


----------



## Pusser (22 Jan 2014)

This is a new one on me.  I certainly didn't have to do it during my recruiting medical and I've never seen a requirement for it anywhere else in the CF in over 30 years of service.  As far as I know there are no requirements for anyone in the CF to perform any kind of funny walk, at least on a Forces-wide scale.  Perhaps an MP battalion commanded by John Cleese, such as the People's Front of Judea or the Judean People's Front, but not the CF as a whole.

On the other hand, a fowl walk could also be a regimental tradition of The RCR, but that would be a chicken, not a duck...


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Jan 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> This is a new one on me.  I certainly didn't have to do it during my recruiting medical and I've never seen a requirement for it anywhere else in the CF in over 30 years of service.  As far as I know there are no requirements for anyone in the CF to perform any kind of funny walk, at least on a Forces-wide scale.  Perhaps an MP battalion commanded by John Cleese, such as the People's Front of Judea or the Judean People's Front, but not the CF as a whole.
> 
> On the other hand, a fowl walk could also be a regimental tradition of The RCR, but that would be a chicken, not a duck...



Are you in a medical occupation currently working in recruiting? No, that's right your specialty is admin.  Stick to that and leave questions posed about the medical stuff to the people who work in that area.  The question is actually a legit one, and doesn't require any smartass remarks.


----------



## Loachman (22 Jan 2014)

Check your Low Humour Light - it's flashing wildly.


----------



## Jayjaycf (22 Jan 2014)

I wouldn't stress to much about it, did my medical couple months ago, and I am probably as inflexible as you are my gym teacher in college actually laugh at me seeing how bad it was, I remember the med tech saying that duck walk was just to see if there weren't any strange noise or pain in the knee/back while doing it. As for the distance I was asked to do maybe 10 feet turn back and 10 feet again so it wasn't much. I am not a med tech nor a specialist but unless you really can't get down I wouldn't stress too much about it. My  :2c:


----------



## medicineman (22 Jan 2014)

It's actually to see if you have any general muscle weakness in your hips, thighs, lower back and calves, as well as making sure your knees and hips and ankles are flexible and you have some semblance of balance - it kills alot of birds with one stone.  

For Pusser - when I was doing Recruit medicals in the not so distant past, I had the applicant duck walk across the office and perform 5 decent pushups - again looking for general muscle weakness in the torso/core as well as strength and flexibility of the shoulder, elbow and wrist joints.  It is something that saves about 5-10 minutes of formal orthopedic and neurological testing.

To the OP -  I usually had the person do a deep knee bend into a full squat, and go from there.  To me, it was acceptable if the person was doing it on their toes as well, but you should try to get down as far as possible to without breaking anything - you're not supposed to leave looking worse than when you went in  ;D.

Of all the things on your enrollment medical to sweat, it really is the least of your concerns IMO.

MM

Edit for a spelling oops.


----------



## aquaholic75 (22 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the info MM and JayJay. I'm not too worried about it as I can do it. Was just worried seeing some of the videos of people with their butts almost on their heels or ground doing it. As of right now, I'm not that flexible.... yet


----------



## Flavus101 (22 Jan 2014)

I also was required to do this walk during my medical, same boat mate I am not flexible at all. I was told as long as I could do some semblance of it I was good to go. 

If you can get your butt 4 inches from the ground that is way better then me, I am just slightly past 12 inches of airspace....

It all worked out for me, if I were you I would focus more on the CFAT and knowing your trade for the interview. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Pusser (23 Jan 2014)

Well, I've learned something new today.  As I said originally, it's not something that was done when I joined and I've never heard of it until now.  However, I can see its utility, especially nowadays with older recruits.  Back in the Dark Ages when I joined, you could be no older than 25, so I guess they assumed we were all still reasonably flexible (at least in body if not in mind).


----------



## Journeyman (23 Jan 2014)

aquaholic75 said:
			
		

>



She looks like Kristen Johnson from "3rd Rock from the Sun"


----------

